# Anti Nickelback Petition in Detroit



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/arts/story/2011/11/03/nickelback-detroit-nfl.html


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Awesome. Go Detroit


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

What was that saying? Any press is good press, or something like that. 

I don't think I even know one of their songs, but I don't get the hate for them. It's just become a running joke to hate them I guess. I'm sure Nickleback will continue their collective careers to the end... being hated whilst making millions. 

Not such a bad gig really.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Free FM here in London held a vote on the issue and the good guys won (no Nickleback) LOL.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I think they can blame Matthew Good, I remember him hating on them before it became popular and Chad Kroeger freaking out about it hahaha.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I do believe the new Winnipeg Jets politely asked the NHL not to include Nickelback in their opening weekend festivities just a little while ago...

Here's a Detroit Free Press take on it - which I found somewhat surprising: http://www.freep.com/article/201111...kelback-Lions-Thanksgiving-Day-game-performer


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Here's a Detroit Free Press take on it - which I found somewhat surprising: http://www.freep.com/article/201111...kelback-Lions-Thanksgiving-Day-game-performer


There's some interesting info in that article Fretboard.
I'm gonna venture out here and say that I don't mind Some of Nickelback's tunes. Generally my appreciation lies in some deeper cuts. My favourite of their tunes so far (excluding the newest album as I've yet to hear any tracks but Bottom's Up) is Follow You Home which features a great drum intro and solid, memorable guitar riff.
[video=youtube;kSsu7ZonCuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSsu7ZonCuQ[/video]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I am required by the nature of my job to keep a very open mind about music styles and trends, but Nickelback taxes my open mind considerably. Why the powers that be didn't get a Detroit act doesn't make sense to me, but I know nothing of pro sports beyond the Toronto Maple Leafs, which usually ain't saying much.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I signed the petition. No one should have to put up with Nickleback. I am doing my part to show good will to the US.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.metalinsider.net/video/video-at-least-nickelback-can-laugh-about-detroit-hating-them

Still won't watch 'em at halftime - but good on them for having a sense of humour about it...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems likes the "in" thing to do is to hate on Nickelback these days.Personally I'm ahead of the curve. I moved on to ambivalence awhile back.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Somehow, I've managed to get through life knowing nothing whatsoever about Nickleback. But a couple of days ago a friend who has a sales and marketing blog wrote an article about Nickelback:

http://www.abovetheherd.com/what-you-can-learn-from-nickelback/

Clearly, someone out there likes them.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Somehow, I've managed to get through life knowing nothing whatsoever about Nickleback. But a couple of days ago a friend who has a sales and marketing blog wrote an article about Nickelback:
> 
> http://www.abovetheherd.com/what-you-can-learn-from-nickelback/
> 
> Clearly, someone out there likes them.


In response to your friend's article, striving to appeal to the lowest common denominator is not impressive to me in any way. Either is being the king of a hill built out of crap.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Before this petition thing I actually hadn't heard much of them in the longest time. It was kinda nice. Now it seems like the Picklesack is back......rocking a mid 90's Cavalier......with all 4 windows down.......in the middle of winter........in a Tim Horton's parking lot near you!!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is apparently a whole load of cover songs on Youtube based on the new album released a few days ago. Most of them are by aged 16 and under apparently. I have not listened to them enough to form an opinion, or maybe its that their songs do not impress themselves on my memory. As a matter of fact, I draw a complete blank when I try to recall one.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've heard their songs many times on the radio. Its either the same one or all their songs sound exactly the same.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> In response to your friend's article, striving to appeal to the lowest common denominator is not impressive to me in any way. Either is being the king of a hill built out of crap.


Me neither, but no one ever went broke by appealing to the lowest common denominator. Its why we have Walmart, McDonalds, and the Toronto Sun.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

And aren't we glad we have all that stuff....


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Me neither, but no one ever went broke by appealing to the lowest common denominator. Its why we have Walmart, McDonalds, and the Toronto Sun.


And aren't we glad we have all that stuff..... Sigh


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> Before this petition thing I actually hadn't heard much of them in the longest time. It was kinda nice. Now it seems like the Picklesack is back......rocking a mid 90's Cavalier......with all 4 windows down.......in the middle of winter........in a Tim Horton's parking lot near you!!!


Hahahahahahaha! So true!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

You know, I'm just as tired as the rest of you of them. BUT I had the pelasure of seeing them a number of years ago at Edgefest and they put on a FANTASTIC show! It was all about giving the fans a good time. I respect them for that alone.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Me neither, but no one ever went broke by appealing to the lowest common denominator. Its why we have Walmart, McDonalds, and the Toronto Sun.


Um... 

Just for the record, it wasn't me who linked to W-mart.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> You know, I'm just as tired as the rest of you of them. BUT I had the pelasure of seeing them a number of years ago at Edgefest and they put on a FANTASTIC show! It was all about giving the fans a good time. I respect them for that alone.


There is something to be said for that. Years ago, a friend talked me into seeing Larry Gowan at the Forum. I was never a fan of his music, but he put on a GREAT show. After that, I gave him a little more respect.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

So I don't pay any attention to these events. Did they play will they play have they been told to piss off what happened??


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They are playing the half time show at the Grey Cup.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm going to have to take another listen to nickleback.

if so many people hate them, they must be doing something interesting and worth hearing.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

They're still playing halftime of the Lions game on Thursday afternoon. I'm with David on this - maybe I'll grab a disc of theirs from the library next time I go and me and my kids can check 'em out (they're little "rockband'ers" so they may already know some of their tunes if they have any in the rockband series). 

And let's not lose sight of the real issue here - Go Lions!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a recent survey shows that all nickleback haters are justin beiber fans.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...a recent survey shows that all nickleback haters are justin beiber fans.


I'd honestly take Beiber over Nickleback as crazy as that may sound. I can't put into words how much I hate Nickleback's music.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I'd honestly take Beiber over Nickleback as crazy as that may sound. I can't put into words how much I hate Nickleback's music.



...now i'm even more curious!

have you considered therapy?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...now i'm even more curious!
> 
> have you considered therapy?


I guess the thing is I can handle vapid, meaningless pop music because that just what a lot of pop music is. It makes no claim to be anything but, and not many of the artists do either. Nickleback are putting out equally as horrid music, but they think they are they are doing something groundbreaking though. Interviews with Chad Kroeger are just painful.

I guess it's a double standard, but I don't care. I hate Nickleback lol.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I honestly don't know how a true rocker could not like this tune? This video is what Rock was all about.

[video=youtube;BxgeSv88c2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I guess the thing is I can handle vapid, meaningless pop music because that just what a lot of pop music is. It makes no claim to be anything but, and not many of the artists do either. Nickleback are putting out equally as horrid music, but they think they are they are doing something groundbreaking though. Interviews with Chad Kroeger are just painful.
> I guess it's a double standard, but I don't care. I hate Nickleback lol.


...up until now i've just ignored them. all this hatred has served to pique my curiousity!


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I personally don't care how good of a show they put on. If the music sucks, I don't want to here it, and their music SUCKS!
It's CHEEZY, formulaic, lowest common denominator garbage in my opinion.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

captainbrew said:


> I personally don't care how good of a show they put on. If the music sucks, I don't want to here it, and their music SUCKS!
> It's CHEEZY, formulaic, lowest common denominator garbage in my opinion.


...you make it sound like that's a bad thing.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I see they are playing the half time show at the Grey Cup....another reason not to watch.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well It's great they have a sense of Humour but then they are mega millionaries aren't they? Who has the last laugh here. And Fwiw (which ain't much) I do love the Burn it to the Ground Riff!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hear that the Canada Revenue Agency is a big fan of Nickelback.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8JeeDsBUv4

Wait for the punchline.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Mooh said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8JeeDsBUv4
> 
> Wait for the punchline.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, that was predictable.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Did they play? Is the stadium still standing? Did Detroit declare war on Canada?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Did they play? Is the stadium still standing? Did Detroit declare war on Canada?


Yup they played and they sounded good.
I was surprised to hear the crowd cheering as much as they were. I couldn't hear any booing?


[video=youtube;3Nm_GVPGABs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Nm_GVPGABs[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Yup they played and they sounded good.
> I was surprised to hear the crowd cheering as much as they were. I couldn't hear any booing?


that's because in Canada..if a band or artist is successful, most will try to burn them down.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

al3d said:


> that's because in Canada..if a band or artist is successful, most will try to burn them down.


Well, let's see what happens in Vancouver during the Grey Cup half time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> Yeah, that was predictable.


 Ya think? (So's the band.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Ya think? (So's the band.)
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ha! So true. Here you go...

[video=youtube;v2pXfAK8r1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2pXfAK8r1k[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I have no interest in listening to, or seeing, Nickelback. However, you have to admit they have a great sense of humour. They're not afraid to poke fun at themselves:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/5166240802/nickelback-responds-to-NFL-petition


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Ha! So true. Here you go...
> 
> [video=youtube;v2pXfAK8r1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2pXfAK8r1k[/video]


Comparing two popular radio hits only verifies that most people have never actually listened to them. As Latiator posted earlier, its the deeper cuts that show what these guys are capable of. The one below Is probably my favorite Nickleback tune and sounds nothing like the comparison video above.




Latiator said:


> There's some interesting info in that article Fretboard.
> I'm gonna venture out here and say that I don't mind Some of Nickelback's tunes. Generally my appreciation lies in some deeper cuts. My favourite of their tunes so far (excluding the newest album as I've yet to hear any tracks but Bottom's Up) is Follow You Home which features a great drum intro and solid, memorable guitar riff.
> [video=youtube;kSsu7ZonCuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSsu7ZonCuQ[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Comparing two popular radio hits only verifies that most people have never actually listened to them. As Latiator posted earlier, its the *deeper cuts* that show what these guys are capable of. The one below Is probably my favorite Nickleback tune and sounds nothing like the comparison video above.


"Deep" and Knickleback are 2 words that don't belong in the same sentence. They are not 'capable' of anything but pandering to the masses. The lyrics in the song you posted are just as horrible, and the music just as predictable as any of their hits.

I don't care what people listen to, but putting these guys up on any kind of pedestal is ridiculous. Their talent is being generic enough that the radio listening public will like them. And that is fine. There will always be music like that, and it makes people happy. But don't make them out to be more than they are.


----------



## captainbrew (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm shocked that anybody here is trying to defend Nickleback. I mean....seriously?
Sigh...


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Their talent is being generic enough that the radio listening public will like them. And that is fine. There will always be music like that, and it makes people happy. But don't make them out to be more than they are.





> I'm shocked that anybody here is trying to defend Nickleback. I mean....seriously?
> Sigh...


Just like there will always be bands that appeal to the masses, there will always be folks with differing opinions and thank goodness for that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

captainbrew said:


> I'm shocked that anybody here is trying to defend Nickleback. I mean....seriously?
> Sigh...



...i actually haven't seen anyone here go out of their way to defend nickleback. they are what they are.

what we ARE seeing is more of a case of people going out of their way, i mean way out of their way, to express their hatred for the band.

in my case, it has piqued my curiosity.

that is at least in part because growing up in the 50s, 60s and 70s, people went way out of their way to express their hatred for country music, elvis presley, the beatles, the stones, the electric bob dylan, heavy metal and punk music.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I think if I ever saw Chad walking down the street I'd kick him in his pill purse just for butchering Big Wreck's song Mistake. Fu(k I hate his voice.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I don't care what people listen to, but putting these guys up on any kind of pedestal is ridiculous. Their talent is being generic enough that the radio listening public will like them. And that is fine. There will always be music like that, and it makes people happy. But don't make them out to be more than they are.


Everything you just wrote could be applied to the a small british band i never cared for in the 60's......i'll let you try to guess wish one....


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have no issue with Nickelback. Nor do I get the hatred for them. Its as if some college nerd on some social networking site made fun of them, and it went viral, becoming trendy for everyone to hate on them, without any real reason. I expect this from americans, but dont really get it whenit comes from fellow canadians. 
While I'm not a fan, I can think of other canadian bands that I think are far more over rated than them, Tragically Hip for one. NB are just a rock band, they don't pretend to be more than that. I'd put them in the same league as Bon Jovi. Nothing groundbreaking, just good fun entertainment. I don't see that rock and roll needs to be more than that, and sometimes Im suspicious of rock musicians who take themselves any more seriously than that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I guess the thing is I can handle vapid, meaningless pop music because that just what a lot of pop music is. It makes no claim to be anything but, and not many of the artists do either. Nickleback are putting out equally as horrid music, but they think they are they are doing something groundbreaking though. Interviews with Chad Kroeger are just painful.I guess it's a double standard, but I don't care. I hate Nickleback lol.


I don't get the impression that they think they are doing anything "groundbreaking" other than selling a LOT of CDs, and by extension, making a lot of ppl happy with their music. Why do you personally have such a problem with that?Look, I can't appreciate the work of Jay Z or Drake and I hate the simple repetitive lines and hooks in songs by Beyonce and Gwen Stefani, but I cant hold any grudge against them for their success. Someones buying their CDs, and it's as simple as that : they must be doing something right, even if I can't get on that train.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate beige. I really think beige should be made illegal. It saps the soul and leaves a person/organization/city bereft of character or identity.

Here in Burlington, beige has become the most predominant colour in use. It has a dociling effect stronger than prison pink rooms.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't waste your hatred on Nickelback.


That's why we have rap.(sorry)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

captainbrew said:


> It's CHEEZY, formulaic, lowest common denominator garbage in my opinion.


hey now! lets watch how we use the word cheezy 'round here! 
hahahaha


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

After not really paying attention to their music, I watched a few Youtube Vids. Sort of reminded me of Creed a bit. Found them middle of the road.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...really well said!!!

although, i am a fan of the hip.




Diablo said:


> I have no issue with Nickelback. Nor do I get the hatred for them. Its as if some college nerd on some social networking site made fun of them, and it went viral, becoming trendy for everyone to hate on them, without any real reason. I expect this from americans, but dont really get it whenit comes from fellow canadians.
> While I'm not a fan, I can think of other canadian bands that I think are far more over rated than them, Tragically Hip for one. NB are just a rock band, they don't pretend to be more than that. I'd put them in the same league as Bon Jovi. Nothing groundbreaking, just good fun entertainment. I don't see that rock and roll needs to be more than that, and sometimes Im suspicious of rock musicians who take themselves any more seriously than that.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Not to poke the bear, but it never ceases to amaze me how people who vilify Nickelback for being unimaginative, LCD pandering pop crap are so often the same people who consider AC/DC to be gods of rock and roll.

I personally enjoy listening to songs from both bands for what they are ... simple, catchy, beat driven music.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I'd be curious to see if any guys here ever "sold-out" enough to play the start of BonJon's "Wanted Dead Or Alive" to a chick - because I've always sorta found the chick that says "ohh - you play guitar, play me something" really dig the technical aspects of a fluid Steely Dan solo or the subtle nuances of a Steve Vai lead...

Still don't dig the Nickelback, but I'm guessing the lineups to the men's room at their shows aren't the same as the lineups for the men's room at a Rush show.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

fretboard said:


> I'd be curious to see if any guys here ever "sold-out" enough to play the start of BonJon's "Wanted Dead Or Alive" to a chick - because I've always sorta found the chick that says "ohh - you play guitar, play me something" really dig the technical aspects of a fluid Steely Dan solo or the subtle nuances of a Steve Vai lead...
> 
> Still don't dig the Nickelback, but I'm guessing the lineups to the men's room at their shows aren't the same as the lineups for the men's room at a Rush show.


No that's for sure. You'll find people with good taste in the Rush line up.

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fretboard said:


> *I'd be curious to see if any guys here ever "sold-out" enough to play the start of BonJon's "Wanted Dead Or Alive" to a chick -* because I've always sorta found the chick that says "ohh - you play guitar, play me something" really dig the technical aspects of a fluid Steely Dan solo or the subtle nuances of a Steve Vai lead...
> 
> Still don't dig the Nickelback, but I'm guessing the lineups to the men's room at their shows aren't the same as the lineups for the men's room at a Rush show.


Guilty  whatever works, man.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

fretboard said:


> I'd be curious to see if any guys here ever "sold-out" enough to play the start of BonJon's "Wanted Dead Or Alive" to a chick - because I've always sorta found the chick that says "ohh - you play guitar, play me something" really dig the technical aspects of a fluid Steely Dan solo or the subtle nuances of a Steve Vai lead...


WTF does that mean? I'm a chick and i dig playing that song. What's so sold out about it? it's a good song? I'll take that ANY day over You Give Love a bad name....


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah - i used to be on that Nickelback hate train too...still not a fan, but I have to agree with the idea that you can't really begrudge someone for having success...obviously somebody likes it...(also, i don't have feelings about a lot of things, so don't really want to use any on them...lol)

i think i softened my stance a bit too, when my son was 3 or 4 years old and was singing 'hey, hey, I wanna be a rock star' in the back of the car one day...I'll take that over Dora or Barney or ...urgh...Bieber...lol 

incidentally i had MuchMoreMusic on this morning (there's a whole other thread about feeling icky about and disconnected from what's happening in music today! lol), and some video comes with Nickelback walking into a field with acoustic guitars...not really for me...but I have the luxury of changing the channel....

my wife's a fan...when her playlist is playing, i have to ask - is this Nickelback or Theory of a Deadman (though I have a slight preference for the latter...slight)


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Didn't mean to offend, Starbuck - we might just have a misunderstanding of my point here. I'm not saying there's anything wrong with the tune - the reason I started playing guitar was that 2 days before I bought my first guitar, I'd found my 15-year old self on BonJon's tour bus making some new friends...

My point in this thread is that it's awfully easy to hate Nickelback for whatever reason, but I imagine most guys started playing guitar for basically the same reason I did - it's cool, and chicks dig it. Maybe not the same exact reasons you started playing - but I'm guessing your experience would indicate most guys dig guitar-playing ladies as well (above and beyond whatever you personally get out of it yourself). The "sell-out" comment in my eyes stems from, when asked to play "something" on guitar for a woman (remember one of the reasons I said I started to play guitar was to help meet 'em) who doesn't know I play, or doesn't know how to play - I'm going to play what they know - like a little Wanted Dead or Alive, or the start of More Than A Feeling, etc. Other guitarists/musicians might get off on some brutally emotional "'cause we've ended as lovers" or a note-for-note reproduction of Dazed and Confused - but for someone that doesn't play, I imagine that gets tired awfully quick. Same for some technically sound Vai or Steely Dan - whereas 15 seconds of Wanted and I'm a basement rockstar in leather pants and a half-can of aqua-net in my hair in the eyes of someone who doesn't play. Am I a sell-out at that point for not playing something technically more difficult, even if it would alienate the people I'm playing it for? I can't imagine folks going to a NB show want them to break into a 53 minute prog rock jazz odyssey - they're at the show because they know what they're going to get, and they like it. Seems more like good business sense to me than "selling-out"... I expect my internet connection to be the same thing everyday, my Tim Horton's/Starbucks/Timothy's coffee to taste the same everyday - but it's pretty easy to hold a different standard to bands. Pretty sure AC/DC has been mentioned in this thread a few times.

The only thing I can really gather out of this thread (beyond the fact that I may be the only Detroit Lions fan here) - is that that majority of folks who play guitar are apparently not NB's target audience. It would seem millions around the world are - but for the most part, Canadian folks who play guitar aren't. Like the polar-opposite of Yngwie - I imagine most of his fans the world over are guitar players. 

Now to go see if I can remember how to play the solo for Wanted. I can admit I can hammer out the intro/verse to the tune - but I couldn't tell you the last time I played it all the way through.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

They got slammed a bit this morning on CBC during an interview.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, it is funny that NB gets slammed for always sounding the same. I've done it myself, heh.
In the same light, one of my favorite bands AC/DC, as Brennan stated couldn't be more pigeon-holed.
It's their sound, I guess. I'm just not a huge fan of it.
I think that the oversaturation on the radio had a part in turning me off of them.
I have the first album and still like Leader of Men and maybe another track or two off of it.

You have to give it to anyone in the music business that has the fortitude and determination to make it that far.
If you're making a living off of your music, you're doing something right.


----------

